# Top three research suppliers that have liquid C and V?



## jtwannagrow (Aug 10, 2017)

I haven't purchased that type of products in a while , any recent orders from a legit place to get that rock hard on!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2017)

www.ironmagresearch.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes sir here you go-

http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/tadalafil-citrate/






http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/sildenafil-citrate/


----------



## jtwannagrow (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks! How is the flushed feeling on this product with this brand ? I've had some the we're not to bad and another Brad that flushed my face badly


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 28, 2017)

Does IronMag only accept Bitcoin?


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Aug 28, 2017)

Pirate! said:


> Does IronMag only accept Bitcoin?


No they except other payments 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Firefighter33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Pirate! said:


> Does IronMag only accept Bitcoin?


Hello all,
How many days take to receive an order confirmation from IMR ?
I've place an order on Friday 1st and I haven't yet any news or order confirmation.
Is any trouble with CC payment there ?

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2017)

Firefighter33 said:


> Hello all,
> How many days take to receive an order confirmation from IMR ?
> I've place an order on Friday 1st and I haven't yet any news or order confirmation.
> Is any trouble with CC payment there ?
> ...



we are unable to process credit cards, working on a solution, but your card has not been charged.


----------



## Firefighter33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Prince said:


> we are unable to process credit cards, working on a solution, but your card has not been charged.


Well, thank you for the fast response and, I guess is time to learn how to use bitcoins....


----------



## Firefighter33 (Sep 12, 2017)

Prince said:


> we are unable to process credit cards, working on a solution, but your card has not been charged.


Prince, I made my account to buy bitcoins and your site says "we are currently not accepting online orders"

Any suggestion ?

Thanks​


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 13, 2017)

Firefighter33 said:


> Prince, I made my account to buy bitcoins and your site says "we are currently not accepting online orders"
> 
> Any suggestion ?
> 
> Thanks​



It should be working now, give it another try and let me know if it works please.


----------



## Firefighter33 (Sep 14, 2017)

45PRs said:


> It should be working now, give it another try and let me know if it works please.



Hi 45,
The site works well, but I screwed the purchase.
I can't send you a PM, could you give me an email to request assistance ?
Was my first time using bitcoins and the order was cancelled and the bitcoins went out to nowhere.
I appreciate if you can help me this time.
Thanks
FF


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 14, 2017)

Pirate! said:


> Does IronMag only accept Bitcoin?



Holy Shit!!! There's a name I haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 14, 2017)

Firefighter33 said:


> Hi 45,
> The site works well, but I screwed the purchase.
> I can't send you a PM, could you give me an email to request assistance ?
> Was my first time using bitcoins and the order was cancelled and the bitcoins went out to nowhere.
> ...



Can you please make an account on Anabolic Steroid Forums and send me a PM there.  I will talk with admin to have them allow me to receive PMs here as well (it's a new account so that's why I can't do that currently).


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 14, 2017)

Currently there are no forms of payment working, this is a huge issue  that they're trying to get resolved.  It sucks for everyone, hopefully  it will be solved soon.  I will post updates as soon as I receive them.


----------



## Firefighter33 (Sep 14, 2017)

45PRs said:


> Can you please make an account on Anabolic Steroid Forums and send me a PM there.  I will talk with admin to have them allow me to receive PMs here as well (it's a new account so that's why I can't do that currently).



Thank you for your response, PM sent at ASF.

FF


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 8, 2018)

Which payment method they accept? Paypal or Skrill?


----------



## cane87 (Feb 27, 2018)

Trying to order liq V .can someone help here? You cant pay with credit card or PayPal?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 27, 2018)

Check out maxim peptide, not sure if they have it but worth a look


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 29, 2018)

I have had good success with usapeptide for prami, letro, and clen. If I needed a PDE5 inhibitor I would order from them!


----------

